# wheel / tire removal - wheels stuck



## gbsauce (Jan 11, 2018)

i have a 921030 - deluxe 28

removed the clip outer spring clip and the "e"- clip and was able to get the right wheel off though the shaft is still on the wheel with the keyway
i am unable to get the left wheel off the unit - neither the wheel nor the shaft will budge

any suggestions please
thanks
greg


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Add penetrating oil on the axle and rim let it soak. Then use a hammer with a block of wood to break it free.

If it's real bad you might need to use some heat.
In the future always add grease to the axles to prevent rust from freezing things together.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bring it to your auto mechanic or your tire shop, they have a press and can press it out.I

Apply heat.


----------

